# Pumpkin Spiced Vindaloo Sole



## danabernard (Mar 18, 2021)

I started liking Indian cooking in my late teens. Mom took me to the famous 1970's restaurant Nirvana on Central Park in the 1990's. We ordered a Chicken Tikka with views of Central Park from up high.

A simple at home fish dish with a newer twist

1 or 2 Sole Fillets
1 Cup of Pumpkin Spiced Yogurt
1/4 white onion
1 table spoon coconut oil
2 table spoons Vindaloo

Stir fry onions in oil and one table spoon vindaloo until soft
Add Pumpkin Spiced Yogurt to sauce and stir
Pan Fry Sole on low flame in sauce two minutes on each side
Add 1 table spoon of Vindaloo and mix into fish with sauce
Let simmer for a minute or two with lid over on low flame


----------



## taxlady (Mar 18, 2021)

Welcome to Discuss Cooking, danabernard. Are you asking a question or just giving us a recipe that you use?

When you write "vindaloo", do you mean a ready made vindaloo paste?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 19, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!  

You got my attention with the vindaloo - I often make Goan dishes, since I like spicy things.  I was also wondering if you meant a paste or powder?  That's an interesting way adding some of the spices in a pumpkin pie spiced yogurt.


----------



## danabernard (Mar 19, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> You got my attention with the vindaloo - I often make Goan dishes, since I like spicy things.  I was also wondering if you meant a paste or powder?  That's an interesting way adding some of the spices in a pumpkin pie spiced yogurt.



hello, i use a vindaloo spice mix you can often find in the spice section of the grocer near curry. you can try a pumpkin pie yogurt but there are also sweetly spiced pumpkin yogurts that don"t taste like the pie.


----------

